# معاني ...



## Ramzi (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*الانـتــقـام : 
**أن تعـض ( كـلبا ً ) .. لأنه عـضـك !!! 

**رفـع الأثـقــال : 
**( يمارسها)  الأقـوياء في الملعـب !! 
( ويتمرس) عـليها الفـقـراء في الحـياة !!! 


**الاقـتـصـــاد : 
**تحـرم نـفـسك من ( الضروريات) !! 
حـتى يستمتع ورثـتـك بـ ( الكماليات )!!!*​*الحـمــــار: 
**(حـيـوان كـريـم!)*​*يعطي اسمه وصفاته 
 لـ ( بعض الناس بدون مقابل ) !!! 

*​*المقهى : 
**مكان يجـتـمع فـيه صديقـيـن .. ليغـتابا صديق ثالث !!! 

**القامــــوس : 
**وضعه ( العلماء ) ليعـتـمد عـليه ( الجـهـلاء ) و يـبـقـوا عـلى جهلهم !!! 


**المحـفـظــــة : 
**بطاقة تعارف يدل ( حجـمـها ) عـلى حجم ( صاحـبها ) !!! 

*​*النـكـتـــــة : 
**تضحـكـنا إذا وقعـت ( لغـيـرنا ) !! 
وتزعـلـنا إذا وقعـت ( لنــا ) !!!*​*
​​​​​**الأســـــرار : 
**تبوح بها للآخرين .. ليستغـلـوها ضدك عـنـد اللزوم !!! 


**التشــــريح : 
**العملية الجراحية الوحيدة التي ( يضمن ) الطبيب نجاحها !!! 


**المســـــرح : 
**تدفع فيه ( الكثير) لرؤية أشخاص لا يدفعـون ( فلس واحد ) ليروك !!! 
*​​*التواضـــع : 
**الخلق الوحيد الذي لا يستطيع صاحبه أن ( يفاخر ) به !!! 


**النقود : 
**يكسبـها ( الكادحين ) ... ويقـرضهــا ( المرابين ) ! 
ويلمهـا( المغفلين ) ... ويحلم بها ( المفلسين ) !! ويستغلها( الأذكيـاء ) ... ويبعـثـرها ( الأغـبـيـاء ) !!! 


**غرفة المستشفى : 
**مكان يذهب إليه ( بعض أصدقاء ) المريض للتحدث مع ( أصدقاء آخرين ) للمريض !!!!!*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني ...*

معاااانى كلها صحيحه........ وعجبتنى اووووى دى 
الحـمــــار: 
(حـيـوان كـريـم!)
يعطي اسمه وصفاته 
لـ ( بعض الناس بدون مقابل ) !!! 
هههههههههههه ..........ميرسى يا رمزى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Ramzi (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني ...*

تسلمي يا دونا على مشاركتك:t25:
وانا كمان عجبني تعريف الحمار اكتر واحد :ura1:


----------



## twety (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني ...*

معانى جمييييله كلها

بس عجبنى انتقاااااااام
بس تفتتكر هنقدر نعمله ولا هنتعض تانى :t33:

ربنا يعووووووووضك


----------



## Ramzi (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني ...*



twety قال:


> معانى جمييييله كلها
> 
> بس عجبنى انتقاااااااام
> بس تفتتكر هنقدر نعمله ولا هنتعض تانى :t33:
> ...


 
حعضه ولا يهمني ...
يسلموا على ردك


----------



## gift (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني ...*

ميرسي ليك


----------



## Ramzi (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني ...*



gift قال:


> ميرسي ليك


 
يا اهلا بيك ...:new4:


----------



## red_pansy (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني ...*

*ايه ياواد يارمزى الحلاوه دى :smil12:*
*بجد معانى لها قيمه *
*هههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يباركك ويخليك وتزيدنا معرفه:yaka:*​


----------



## Ramzi (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني ...*



red_pansy قال:


> *ايه ياواد يارمزى الحلاوه دى :smil12:*
> 
> *بجد معانى لها قيمه *
> *هههههههههههههه*
> ...


 
دنتي يا مرمر الي الك كل القيمة 

الله يخليكي و تسلمي على مشاركتك


----------



## *malk (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني ...*

النقود : 
يكسبـها ( الكادحين ) ... ويقـرضهــا ( المرابين ) ! 
ويلمهـا( المغفلين ) ... ويحلم بها ( المفلسين ) !! ويستغلها( الأذكيـاء ) ... ويبعـثـرها ( الأغـبـيـاء ) !!! 

جامد جدا يا رمزى


بجد تحفة


----------



## Ramzi (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني ...*



keky قال:


> النقود :
> يكسبـها ( الكادحين ) ... ويقـرضهــا ( المرابين ) !
> ويلمهـا( المغفلين ) ... ويحلم بها ( المفلسين ) !! ويستغلها( الأذكيـاء ) ... ويبعـثـرها ( الأغـبـيـاء ) !!!
> 
> ...


 
تسلمي يا كيكي على مرورك ...:new4:


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2008)

_جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​_


----------



## merna lovejesus (24 سبتمبر 2008)

بجد حلوه اوى حاجات ليها معنى وجميله ميرسى كتير ليك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*



			الحـمــــار: 
(حـيـوان كـريـم!)
يعطي اسمه وصفاته 
لـ ( بعض الناس بدون مقابل ) !!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حلوة دى موت 

وملكش دعوة بالمسرح من فضلك ادينى حزرتك اهوه 

وقد اعزر من امزر ​*


----------

